# zuppa inglese



## despina

...comme parfum de gelato, c'est très bon, mais quand on doit le traduire en français, ça correspond à quoi?
Quelqu'un saurait, svp?


----------



## Aoyama

Cela ne se traduit pas. C'est comme semi-freddo ou tiramisu (qui signiferait "tire-moi vers le haut", le truc étant tellement bourratif qu'on ne peut plus se lever).
http://www.ma-toscane.com/zuppa-inglese-soupe-anglaise/


----------



## despina

OK, c'est effectivement ce qu'il me semblait.
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Pierre Simon

Bonjour Despina,

Un _trifle_ est un dessert anglais, fait avec de la génoise, un mélange de fruits, de la crème anglaise, de la crème Chantilly, et xérès. Pour autant que je sache (et je suis très loin d'être expert !), l'équivalent le plus près en France est _'un diplomate'_.

Miam miam !!


----------



## Aoyama

C'est vrai que certains livres de cuisine font un parallèle entre "trifle" et "zuppa inglese", mais d'abord, c'est plutôt les Anglais qui se seraient inspirés des Italiens, et, quoi qu'il puisse en être, les deux pâtisseries sont maintenant bien différentes. Quant à "diplomate", oui ... mais qui le rapprocherait de zuppa inglese ?


----------



## despina

C'est vrai que je n'ai jamais vu de glace au parfum "diplomate"... Merci en tout cas pour ces précisions - faudrait pouvoir tester tout ça sur pièce !


----------

